# Cutting Round Duct in Place



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I need to re route the 4" round duct that serves my dryer. I am going to have to open a few holes in my ceiling to pull this off, but I'd prefer not to have start from scratch.

I have cut round duct before, but only before it was rolled up. Any tips, pointers or suggestions for cutting round duct in place? I know I will need a crimping tool after I've cut it, but I'd like to figure out a way to get a passably clean cut.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

In place in the joist cavity. Or just after its been snapped together?

Double cut snips. If you need to cut a section out. And want to be able to reuse both sections.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I am talking about in place within the joist bay. And while it would be great to reuse the other end, it is not necessary. So, would these double edge snips work alright? How difficult is it to pull this off?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If it is in place in the joist space snips won't work. I use a battery operated Milwaukee sawzall recip saw and a 6-8" metal blade.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

To use snips. You have to remove the screws from the other end. So you can spin the duct.

Don't need double snips for that. Either regular snips.
Or a sawzall.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

My new best friend. I like to treat myself to some nice tools to make my life easier once in awhile. Love this one. GREAT for cutting PVC pipe in tight places and repairs.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like it makes short work of cutting pipe.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Cuts rebar, bolts and today it doubled for a tube cutter. Had to fix a job where a hacker company reused a line set and squished a 7/8 line down to 5/8 at the service valve. 3 ton unit won't run very well with a 5/16 liquid line either.:wink:


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, so since I don't have easy access to the ends of the duct, using snips isn't an option, right? But I can just use a metal blade on my reciprocating saw.

I have a standard reciprocating saw, do you think I'll be able to get a clean enough cut to re route the pipe?

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you can hold the pipe steady enough while cutting it, yes.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Under the circumstances, there's really no better way, right?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Not really. Unless you want to redo all of that drywall.


----------

